# Your hobbies?



## tyler0912 (Aug 27, 2011)

What is your name and hobbies ill' start us off....
My name is Tyler im 13 and i like to....
care for tiago,sing,dance,smile! 
what about you comment below!


----------



## cherylim (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies...look inside! *

Collecting Master System and Mega Drive Games
Playing Darts (but only in spring/early summer!)
Playing The Sims 3
Collecting Cherished Teddies Figurines
Photography

I should be more interesting, but I'm not. I spend a lot of time on the internet, and I work a lot, so these little things keep me busy in my spare time, and I do like just lying down in our spare room (my den) and relaxing.


----------



## dbsneed69 (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies...look inside! *

My name is Dennis
Hobby= Powerlifting

I know, I'm boring. I have a wonderful wife Michelle, beautiful 10yo little girl Mackenzie, handsome 16mo son Mason and anytime now another beautiful daughter will be here McKenna. Hence the reason I have no hobbies. 

I don't understand all of the 1.0.1 stuff sooooo

2 Female pitbulls Zoe and Bella
1 Chocolate lab Chloe
1 newly rescued Sulcata "gurkle" because that's what you get when your wife tries to teach a toddler to say turtle instead of tortoise. (I can only say that because she doesn't look at this forum. Just in case she does, Sorry baby!!)


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies...look inside! *

0.0.0
Male.Female.Unkown
1.1.1
1male.1female.1unkown
2.1.9
2MALE.1FEMALE.9UNKOWN
Just to help you abit


----------



## dmmj (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies...look inside! *

Is smiling considered a hobby?


----------



## dbsneed69 (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies...look inside! *



tyler0912 said:


> 0.0.0
> Male.Female.Unkown
> 1.1.1
> 1male.1female.1unkown
> ...



Thanks Tyler!!


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies...look inside! *

my name is teri, and I'm getting closer to retirement age..
I work in a hospital
talk to bugs and animals (and sometimes they answer back)
I love music and play mountain style banjo
I love pottery and have a seasonal studio in my garage (not in operation in 117degree heat)
I fish and love to cook.

lots of 'hobbies' ~ this is the stuff of LIFE!!


----------



## terryo (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies...look inside! *

Terry...I love gardening, box turtles, and tortoises, reading researching on the net, hiking, photography (fun stuff only), fishing...anything outdoors, shopping in Manhattan, eating out, watching old movies, spending time with my kids and grandkids, and...did I say shopping???


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies...look inside! *

Yet another Terry, aged 54 (but soon 55), so "geezerly" 

Hobbies are 35mm photography, building musical instruments, archery/bowhunting, and sci-fi.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2011)

*RE: Your hobbies...look inside! *



dbsneed69 said:


> 2 Female pitbulls Zoe and Bella = 0.2
> 1 Chocolate lab Chloe = 0.1
> 1 newly rescued Sulcata "gurkle" because that's what you get when your wife tries to teach a toddler to say turtle instead of tortoise. (I can only say that because she doesn't look at this forum. Just in case she does, Sorry baby!!) =0.0.1



Hi: I'm Yvonne (72) and I'm a tortoise-a-holic. I love reading murder mysteries and afternoon naps.


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 27, 2011)

HI, I COLLECT HOTWHEELS, OLD TOYS, MARVEL COMIC(dolls)gi joes, spawn, star wars,etc....... other than that i have one bulldog , one cat, 2 pancakes, 8 betta fish, and lets not forget my husband who puts up with me! 'lol' lindy


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 27, 2011)

My name is Sarah, I'm 17

I like...Photography, painting, drawing, thrifting, reading, hanging out with friends, watching UFC, going to concerts, playing my guitar, taking care of my torts, going on walks with my dogs, call of duty(haha), cooking, and going to the movies. And I really actually love my job

I think I gave more then just my hobbies but oh well


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 28, 2011)

WOW i love hearing about everoyones hobbies and what they like to do out of TFO
and dmmj i class smiling as a hobbie because i do it alot!


----------



## -ryan- (Aug 29, 2011)

Tortoises/reptiles (duh)
Drums and Percussion (teaching and playing)
Guns/Shooting
Gardening
Hiking/Canoeing/Camping/other outdoor activities
Home ownership (because if I don't approach it as a hobby it will drive me crazy).

There's more, but that's it for now. I make my living with the first three (though breeding tortoises is the least profitable, but arguably the most rewarding).


----------



## jensgotfaith (Aug 29, 2011)

My name's Jenni
I'm 37
In 4 days I will celebrate 19 years together with my man, 15 1/2 of those have been married years! Yep, still crazy in love!
We have two kiddos, 11 year old daughter, 8 year old son and both are in soccer! We love soccer!
When I manage to schedule in some free time, I LOVE floral macro photography, spending time with our torts, making kids laugh, oh yeah and pool (billiards), we just got a pool table and I'm learning.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 30, 2011)

jensgotfaith said:


> My name's Jenni
> I'm 37
> In 4 days I will celebrate 19 years together with my man, 15 1/2 of those have been married years! Yep, still crazy in love!
> We have two kiddos, 11 year old daughter, 8 year old son and both are in soccer! We love soccer!
> When I manage to schedule in some free time, I LOVE floral macro photography, spending time with our torts, making kids laugh, oh yeah and pool (billiards), we just got a pool table and I'm learning.


CONGRATS..........Thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow. Some great Hobbies.

I'm Stephii. I'm 20 years old!
My hobbies are 
horse riding - i've been doing it since I was 2 and have owned horses since i was 5!
Photography - both digital and some analogue (film)
Videography
Photo and Video editing
Reading
Dog Agility with my dog, Pudding.
Going to gigs/Listening to music. 

I use to play Clarinet, Keyboard and Drums.
Now all i own is an acoustic guitar called Delilah... I just have a play around though. 
I'm a bit pants really with all musical instruments. 

Soon I will be able to add Looking after my Tortoises and riding my bike (Motorbike that is!) to the list!

For anyone interested here's a few videos i edited of my horses.
Berry - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONmbymQSYCM&feature=channel_video_title
Jimbo (Bean) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PELQp4P4Nec&feature=channel_video_title

This one features my two other mares  Rhia and Sophie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxjYiEehNaM&feature=channel_video_title

I won't bore you with my photography or any thing else


----------

